# PLEASE HELP! My Hamster was hurt bad..



## HamsterBoy (Jul 21, 2014)

I don't know what happened.. My girlfriend woke me up at 5:30AM (saturday moring, was working days on SAT) and said our Hamster got out of her ball somehow and she lost her. She said she looked for her for two hours and eventually she heard her screaming around the fridge. She came out from underneath the fridge she has:

- a burn about 1 inch on her back. It's pretty bad, no hair there bare skin flesh. It looks like it may heal right now though.
- her two back feet are burned very very bad.  They are very very red on the leg part but her feet are entirely black... there are small white spots on her feet..
- her private area looks tender and her pee smells very strong..

I don't know what to do. I asked a few friends and they're like "it's just a hamster", it's more than a hamster. It's a member of the family. It's our only pet and we spend lots of time with it. Might sound silly..

I feel terrible for her. She was in significant pain the night it happened, but tonight she's walking around fine and she's eating lots and drinking too. She's walking on her back feet tonight and everything! The burns are bad though.. My instincts are telling me she is still and pain and needs to be put down. Can someone please give some advice? I really need some right now..


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Of course she's not "just a hamster". The size of a pet has no bearing on how important that pet is as a member of the family. 

But, I don't understand, why didn't you take her to the vet when she was first injured? I hope she's going to be okay.

I'm glad to hear she's getting around now. There may be something the vet can do for the burn on her back, please do get her seen.


----------



## HamsterBoy (Jul 21, 2014)

lorilu said:


> Of course she's not "just a hamster". The size of a pet has no bearing on how important that pet is as a member of the family.
> 
> But, I don't understand, why didn't you take her to the vet when she was first injured? I hope she's going to be okay.
> 
> I'm glad to hear she's getting around now. There may be something the vet can do for the burn on her back, please do get her seen.


I called the vet when I got home at noon and they had just closed for the weekend..  I called the after hours vet and she told me there was nothing they can do for Hamsters because they don't deal with small pets (rodents).  The lady added she can put her down but that's all they can do.. She slept the day and was up last night moving around decently and she slept the day today and tonight she's moving around a lot more. This is what's making it so difficult, it looks like she is making serious progress but at the same time there are signs that she is still in a lot of pain like the smelly pee and the feet still look so bad, even though she is walking on them. 

EDIT: I found a place on google in the area that deals with small pets. I called the 3 common ones in the area that I was aware of they didn't deal with small pets other than putting her to sleep.. I'm going to call this other vet at 8am tomorrow morning.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Well it's almost Monday so you can get her seen today, right? I know you don't want her to suffer of course, but there still may be something her regular vet can do. All paws crossed for her here. What's her name?

Can you check in a hamster specific forum, someone may know of something that you can safely put on the burn until you can get her seen.

I was thinking of neosporin with pain relief, it is safe for cats, but I don't know if it would be safe for a hamster.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

PS just saw your edit. That sounds hopeful! I hope she can hang on, I know you must be terribly distressed to think of her hurting. She must be such a little bitty! Wish you could see my vet, she loves the small animal pets. xx


----------



## HamsterBoy (Jul 21, 2014)

lorilu said:


> Well it's almost Monday so you can get her seen today, right? I know you don't want her to suffer of course, but there still may be something her regular vet can do. All paws crossed for her here. What's her name?
> 
> Can you check in a hamster specific forum, someone may know of something that you can safely put on the burn until you can get her seen.
> 
> I was thinking of neosporin with pain relief, it is safe for cats, but I don't know if it would be safe for a hamster.


I'm definitely calling this other place this morning at 8am when they open. Going to get her in as soon as possible and hopefully they can do something.. That's our emotions, we don't want her to suffer and it's been difficult with the vets closed on the weekend but she's been moving around fairly well, the burns just look terrible. 

The girlfriend has been putting oil of oregano on her, maybe that's been helping and why she's been able to move? but yeah, definitely calling first thing..


----------



## HamsterBoy (Jul 21, 2014)

And her name is Lenna.  She's been a terrific pet. I've had a few Hamsters but this one has NEVER bit any of us, been aggressive in any way and loves attention and scratches on her back. I've found her very unique and we all love her. Our son absolutely adores her (he's two and a half)


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

I found this in a list of things for a hamster first aid kit:



> - Pure organic aloe or an aloe plant- minor cuts , burns or abrasions


The link it to a hamster forum, not sure of the rules about links to other forums I'll send the link to you via PM

<edit>You don't have PMs activated. I'll post it in your visitor messages

I hope Lenna will be okay.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

It sounds like she's been electrocuted! Burns on her back and feet suggest she's been chewing wires.
I always put tape on the lid of the ball if I have hamsters out in them.
Let us know what the vet says.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Poor little mite, really hope she goes on alright at the vets.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Received this reply in a forum I posted your question in elsewhere last night:



> I think either pure aloe vera or maybe coconut oil would soothe the burn until the hamster can be seen by a vet. A natural vitamin E softgel (D-Alpha), can be pierced with a pin and put on the burn also. Good luck, hope he can get to a doctor tomorrow.


Hopefully you are at the vet now! x


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh wow that made me feel sick to the tummy! 

I can't believe the attitude of some people...including vets! But I am glad you are getting her to a vets. Good luck! Hope they are able to treat her.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Looking for an update on Lenna. She's been in my thoughts all day. x


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

How is your hamster?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

How is your hamster?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i agree she really needs to see the vet, she will need painkiller (metacam) at the least and depending on the severity of the burns baytril to prevent/combat infection in the area.
as others have said pure aloe vera gel is good to use (i have an aloe vera plant to get the gel from when needed)

i agree it does sound like an electrical burn, i would guess you may have a damaged wire somewhere and its entered through her back and exited via her feet, theres no reason to pts as long as you seek appropriate veterinary care for her now


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

just as a side note- don't put oil on a burn!!!! the hest from the skin will heat the oil, then the oil will stay hotter than the skin should be and not help at all.

(i say this becasue a boy i lived down the road from as a kid got burned on his cooker (shirt caught on fire) and to 'soothe' the minor burns his sister/mum put skin oils on it... within moments the superficial burns began to blister and he ended up in hospital for months getting skin grafts.)

please don/t think i'm trying to frighten anyone, but most of the time most oil isn't the way to go! always opt for aloe vera or another Cooling gel. 


hope she's doing better today... x


----------



## HamsterBoy (Jul 21, 2014)

Hello everyone..

Thanks for everyones prayers and support! Everyone here was great and had a lot of good advice.

She was doing very good Sunday night, she was actually walking on those 2 severely burned legs.. She had an appointment for 330pm on the Monday and she passed away in her sleep at 230pm.. I felt absolutely terrible, thinking of everything she went through. It's our fault it happened because we didn't tape the ball. I never would have guessed this would have happened. The only positive I can take from this is that she isn't suffering anymore..


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

RIP 
leena


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

HamsterBoy said:


> Hello everyone..
> 
> Thanks for everyones prayers and support! Everyone here was great and had a lot of good advice.
> 
> She was doing very good Sunday night, she was actually walking on those 2 severely burned legs.. She had an appointment for 330pm on the Monday and she passed away in her sleep at 230pm.. I felt absolutely terrible, thinking of everything she went through. It's our fault it happened because we didn't tape the ball. I never would have guessed this would have happened. The only positive I can take from this is that she isn't suffering anymore..


I'm so sorry for your loss of your beloved little Lenna. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Am so sorry for your loss! 

Sleep well Leena.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Lenna. Her name was Lenna.


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

So sorry to hear this. RIP Lenna.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Really sorry to hear this. Sleep peacefully little Lenna x


----------

